# New Ultegra Di2 Firmware supports Multishift



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

New firmware just came out. It allows you to set up multishift on the rear shifting. You can set it to limit to 2, 3 or no limit for the number of gears. If you set no limit, it will shift across the cassette as long as you hold the button down. You can also set multishift shifting speed to very slow, slow, normal, fast and very fast. Shimano beats campy EPS!


----------



## paulfeng (Jun 10, 2011)

Does the new firmware support 11 speed?


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

It now supports Dura Ace 9070. The ultegra 6770 setting in the software is not able to set it to 11 speed just yet. I assume it would be easy for them to do this in the software, but its not there yet.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

goodboyr said:


> New firmware just came out. It allows you to set up multishift on the rear shifting. You can set it to limit to 2, 3 or no limit for the number of gears. If you set no limit, it will shift across the cassette as long as you hold the button down. You can also set multishift shifting speed to very slow, slow, normal, fast and very fast. Shimano beats campy EPS!


Dunno about 'beats', but on a level playing field, I do tend to like the Shimano electronic solution better than Campagnolo's, mostly because of the brain/power configuration in Campy being less desireable to me. 

Multishift was the one thing Shimano missed in the original implementation. Good to see they've got it going now, and the adjustability is a nicety. Just the same, I'll be more than happy using mechanical for the forseeable future. nothing wrong with the fancy toys, but I appreciate simplicity, too.


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

Is there a way to upgrade firmware, and if so how is this done?


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Yup. You or your LBS need to get the PC interface SM-PCE1 and then you are good to go. It automatically downloads the latest firmware, and installs it into your components. You connect it to the spare port on your shifters.


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

goodboyr said:


> Yup. You or your LBS need to get the PC interface SM-PCE1 and then you are good to go. It automatically downloads the latest firmware, and installs it into your components. You connect it to the spare port on your shifters.


Interesting, thanks for the info


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

danl1 said:


> Dunno about 'beats', but on a level playing field, *I do tend to like the Shimano electronic solution better than Campagnolo's, mostly because of the brain/power configuration in Campy being less desireable to me. *
> 
> Multishift was the one thing Shimano missed in the original implementation. Good to see they've got it going now, and the adjustability is a nicety. Just the same, I'll be more than happy using mechanical for the forseeable future. nothing wrong with the fancy toys, but I appreciate simplicity, too.


I think the trade-off would be a few more connections for Shimano to waterproof.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

goodboyr said:


> New firmware just came out. It allows you to set up multishift on the rear shifting. You can set it to limit to 2, 3 or no limit for the number of gears. If you set no limit, it will shift across the cassette as long as you hold the button down. You can also set multishift shifting speed to very slow, slow, normal, fast and very fast. *Shimano beats campy EPS*!


Shimano wouldn't be doing it if Campagnolo had not. Time to laugh at all the Shimano folks who said "What do you need that for?".


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Excellent news. One less reason to avoid it.

[x] Like


----------



## factory feel (Nov 27, 2009)

I just got my SM-PCE1 in the mail. Do you think it has the ability to program multi gear shifts or do I need to buy a newer verssion??


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

There's only one version. Once you follow the instructions for the E tube software and connect it up to your PC, it downloads updated firmware for itself and for the Ultegra components.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

flatlander_48 said:


> Shimano wouldn't be doing it if Campagnolo had not. Time to laugh at all the Shimano folks who said "What do you need that for?".


Well............if I remember correctly, when it was just Shimano out there with the electronic shifting, I think it was the Campy people who said, "what do you need that for?":aureola::aureola:


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

goodboyr said:


> Well............if I remember correctly, when it was just Shimano out there with the electronic shifting, I think it was the Campy people who said, "what do you need that for?"


Campagnolo has been working on an E-shift system since the early 90's. As far as I know, that predates any Shimano work.


----------



## factory feel (Nov 27, 2009)

goodboyr said:


> There's only one version. Once you follow the instructions for the E tube software and connect it up to your PC, it downloads updated firmware for itself and for the Ultegra components.



sweet, thx bro


----------



## Britt819 (Feb 19, 2009)

Can it program my legs!


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

factory feel said:


> sweet, thx bro


Sweet! Just out of interest, why do you have two cables hooked up to your bike? Only one is needed. I connected to the spare plug on the shifter.


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

electronic shifting...............it just makes me giggle inside.

The first disc braked, electronically shifted road bike I see may be more than I can take.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

My LBS, Bike Barn in Parramatta has been good enough to allow me to take my bike and and update the software on two occasions so far but I have just ordered the Shimano PC interface kit so I don't have to over extend my goodwill, especially as I already have two bikes equipped with Ultegra Di2 and I now seriously thinking I may soon have to upgrade to DA Di2 once it becomes commonly available and market prices have stabilised.

Certainly this one rider who could never go back to a mechanical groupset again.


----------



## factory feel (Nov 27, 2009)

metoou2 said:


> electronic shifting...............it just makes me giggle inside.
> 
> The first disc braked, electronically shifted road bike I see may be more than I can take.


yea progress blows


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

Just NOT my cup of tea. 
At the start line in my races no one is sporting electronic. We occasionally pile up and wipe out bikes. It's bad enough to loose a frame much less a $500.00 derailleur. 

I'm sure for some segments of the market it's just awesome.

coffee run anyone?


----------



## jackmen (Jul 24, 2007)

I just got my computer interface and reprogrammed my Di-2 ultegra. Very sweet changes. I switched to allow 2 gear jumps up and down on rear derailleur and switched the shifting speed to fast. I case any one would like to know, depending upon how long I hold the button it jumps on gear or two. Very nice for sudden hill changes. My only concern was if you could regulate between two gear and single gear jumps, but very easy to do either. 

Based on the changes I am going to change it to allow three gear jumps, as I think this will be ideal. 

Very sweet to be able to make these changes. Schimano DI-2 rocks. Will never go back to pure mechanical.


----------



## cubster4 (Jan 17, 2010)

Can you describe the re-programming process....
Appreciated.


----------



## jackmen (Jul 24, 2007)

*reprogramming of DI-2*



cubster4 said:


> Can you describe the re-programming process....
> Appreciated.



If you look further up in this post a reader describes it pretty well. Basically you need to purchase or borrow the pc interface device from shimano and connect it to one of the shifters on the handle bars. Each one of the shiters actually have two ports of which only one is used. You need to peel back the rubber deals around one of the hoods which exposes the pots. Take one that is not used and remove the little plastic piece that is in it. (Use the little fork cable puller that came with your DI-2 set up.). Then slip in one of the cable ends from the interface into the port. This is the most difficult thing of the procedure. You have to pull the two ports out a little so you can put the cable in. 

Once you get the interface plugged in you plug the interface into the usb port of your computer and it goes through a recognition phase rhere it senses you two shifters, two derailleurs, and the battery. After is locates them you can go into the program and change how many shits it allows at a time on the rear derailleur, and how fast the shifts happen. 

I initially set mine for fast shifting (can be very fast, normal. slow or very slow) and to allow two gear shits. My initial apprehension was that it would shift to many gears if you touched the shifter buttons. This is not the case. It is very easy to push the button for a single shift verses a multistage shift, so I am going to change it to allow three at a time after using it. 

Overall a very easy firmware upgrade. It also seems to shift better overall with the new firmware.


----------



## cubster4 (Jan 17, 2010)

Thanks.

Where is the software/update downloaded from?
I have an early version Di2 4 years old. Wonder if this is capable of receiving the update?
Thanks again


----------



## jackmen (Jul 24, 2007)

The pc interface unit goes directly to shimanos website and downloads the stuff. You probably have the dura ace version of the group, not sure if that can use the the new pc interface. Go to shimano's website and research it. 




cubster4 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Where is the software/update downloaded from?
> I have an early version Di2 4 years old. Wonder if this is capable of receiving the update?
> Thanks again


----------



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

metoou2 said:


> At the start line in my races no one is sporting electronic. We occasionally pile up and wipe out bikes. It's bad enough to loose a frame much less a $500.00 derailleur.


So you're racing with poor people. No shame in that.


----------



## SpezTrek (Dec 31, 2012)

Bob Ross said:


> So you're racing with poor people. No shame in that.


Haha... My thought also.

He's poor and condescending - what a combination.

Group E race at 10mph anyone?


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

When Ultegra Di2 came out electric shifting really took off. 
Di2 is very popular and even the Campagnolo EPS is showing up now and then.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

cubster4 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Where is the software/update downloaded from?
> I have an early version Di2 4 years old. Wonder if this is capable of receiving the update?
> Thanks again


Dura ace di2? No, dura ace will not work, only 9070 will.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

$200 is a bit steep for a programming adapter.
Does anybody know how much it cost to get it done at LBS?
I have not found the single shifting to be a problem but would be nice to have the multi shift.


----------



## V.Rossi46 (Jan 3, 2012)

metoou2 said:


> electronic shifting...............it just makes me giggle inside.
> 
> The first disc braked, electronically shifted road bike I see may be more than I can take.


C59 Disc | Colnago


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

V.Rossi46 said:


> C59 Disc | Colnago


putting "Disc" on the seat-tube is a little cheesy!


----------



## MCallahan (Feb 23, 2003)

Alittle off topic, but does anyone know if DI2 can be used as a front only set up? I'm perfectly happy with my rear mech, but the front throw has been a problem for my relatively small hands and weak shoulder since the DA7700 - 9-speed days.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

I believe they sell the brake/shifter units in pairs. If that's the case, the only thing you would miss would be purchasing a rear derailleur because you would still need all of the electronics. I guess the question really is are the brake/shifter units interconnected in some way?


----------



## MCallahan (Feb 23, 2003)

You can find front shifters - on ebay and other sites, but yes, the question is whether the front shifter and der have all the brains and input they need to function properly without RD or shifter. I'm considering a bar -end TT shifter for this.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Aren't the brains separate? The left brifter controls the front derailer and the right brifter controls the rear? Both get attached to the battery. I can't see them needing a central share to manage this.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

Yes, you can ride with just an electronic FD and a mechanical RD but when you consider the costs involved I would have to ask why bother.

You would have to buy every part of the system except the RD, all the wiring, battery, levers etc. Once you have spent that much you may as well buy the RD as well and have done with it, once you have ridden Di2 there is no going back.


----------



## MCallahan (Feb 23, 2003)

My question is based on finding out whether athe single front shifter - which can be had for under $200 - will work with the FD and battery set. I have an orphan rear Dura Ace shifter and Ultegra RD, and I do like the front electronic because of the throw on mech FDs.

I believe there is communication between the front and rear, as the FD supposedly trims based on the gear in the rear. I just don't know if the communication is essential for the front to work.
Mike


----------



## VKW (Jul 26, 2009)

I just disconnected my rear di2 shifter and derailleur and the front derailleur still shifts. However, it may not be ideal as it will not trim.


----------



## 202cycle (Sep 13, 2011)

^^ That is right, the chain would be rubbing the front derailleur in more gear combinations than just the cross chaining gears. It would drive you nuts, and everyone around you as well. There are two trim points for the FD as you move across the cassette. The chain would begin to rub somewhere around the 3rd cog from the top or bottom, and get worse further up or down the cassette.


----------



## tylsteve (Feb 4, 2013)

jackmen said:


> If you look further up in this post a reader describes it pretty well. Basically you need to purchase or borrow the pc interface device from shimano and connect it to one of the shifters on the handle bars. Each one of the shiters actually have two ports of which only one is used. You need to peel back the rubber deals around one of the hoods which exposes the pots. Take one that is not used and remove the little plastic piece that is in it. (Use the little fork cable puller that came with your DI-2 set up.). Then slip in one of the cable ends from the interface into the port. This is the most difficult thing of the procedure. You have to pull the two ports out a little so you can put the cable in.
> 
> Once you get the interface plugged in you plug the interface into the usb port of your computer and it goes through a recognition phase rhere it senses you two shifters, two derailleurs, and the battery. After is locates them you can go into the program and change how many shits it allows at a time on the rear derailleur, and how fast the shifts happen.
> 
> ...


Here is a description of the actual programming of the Ultegra Di2 system. Quite easy to do, just need to hook up everything and it will work fine. Please go to the link below.

handsonbike.blogspot.sg/2013/01/journey-of-boardwalk-part-28.html

View attachment 274933


----------



## Billrush (Mar 20, 2012)

By May 2013, do we now have two options for firmware upgrades? Buy the SM-PCE1. Or buy the new battery charger, battery and junction box? Am I right that this unit would allow firmware updates and the new internal battery. Not ready for the internal battery but might like the option.


----------



## theychosenone (Mar 3, 2006)

Hi all,

New user to Ultegra DI2. 

I was wondering after upgrading the firmware and with the multi-shift function, how does one check the battery level, since holding the shift buttons for a short while will in theory trigger both the battery check and also the multi-shift function? Any way to check the battery without shifting any gears?

Thanks!


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Yes. Use front shifter to check battery.


----------



## Billrush (Mar 20, 2012)

Great question. With unlimited multishift enabled I have found that checking the battery does indeed move the rear detailure. Only way I know to avoid is check battery in largest or smallest rear sprocket. Any other ways?


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

I guess you could also start with the gears all the way to the high or low end of the cassette and then hold the shift in the same direction.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Use the left shifter, guys!


----------



## Billrush (Mar 20, 2012)

How do you remember to check the battery level? Is your battery level junction box mounted where you can easily see while riding? Can you describe how it is mounted? Thanks.


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi, Why the left shift? Thanks,


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Cuz if you have enabled multishift then holding the right shifter buttons will sweep the gears. Using the left buttons will check the battery.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Billrush said:


> How do you remember to check the battery level? Is your battery level junction box mounted where you can easily see while riding? Can you describe how it is mounted? Thanks.


I check before the ride or the night before a big ride as part of the pre ride checks. No need to check while riding. It doesn't discharge that quickly.


----------



## Billrush (Mar 20, 2012)

The right shifter, if set for the rear derailleur, when you hold the shifter it will try to shift several gears. The left or front shifter can only move one gear.


----------



## dkilburn (Aug 1, 2009)

Just picked up new bike yesterday afternoon.
It has Ulterga 11 speed, on a new build bike.


----------



## Billrush (Mar 20, 2012)

Congrats. Exciting. You will love it!


----------

